# 3415N which hydraulic fluid?



## Constructionisfun (3 mo ago)

I'm seeing conflicting info:
10w30 and UTF listed as specified hydraulic fluid. This is for the pump that raises the three point hitch. If I'm reading the manual right.. There is a common reservoir for trans and hyd pump with a dipstick next to left foot when on the tractor. I'm not used to seeing 10w30 used as hyd fluid.
Apologies for the dumb question.

Thanks.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning, I found the following explanation by _Nige_ on the Heavy Equipment Forum:

*"A number of years ago when the word of the day was "standardization" a lot of manufacturers approved the use of engine oil in hydraulic systems, the largest of those being Caterpillar. The theory was you only had to keep one oil on site for two systems. Today although the approval for use of engine oil in hydraulics is still exists (for Cat hydraulic systems at least) less and less people seem to be using it for that purpose and are instead using purpose-blended hydraulic oils" *

The choice is yours! 
*____*

I use both engine oil and UTF in my machines hydraulic systems:

I have a 16 year old John Deere 777 Z-trac mower (72" deck) that uses 15W-40 engine oil as hydraulic fluid. The wheels are driven by hydraulic motors. The hydraulic system has performed flawlessly for 16 years, and continues to do so. 

I have used UTF in my tractor's hydraulic system for 30+ years without incident.


----------



## Constructionisfun (3 mo ago)

Constructionisfun said:


> I'm seeing conflicting info:
> 10w30 and UTF listed as specified hydraulic fluid. This is for the pump that raises the three point hitch. If I'm reading the manual right.. There is a common reservoir for trans and hyd pump with a dipstick next to left foot when on the tractor. I'm not used to seeing 10w30 used as hyd fluid.
> Apologies for the dumb question.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Constructionisfun (3 mo ago)

Ty for taking the time to respond. Much appreciated info!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I found this at the New Holland Site. You can look for your tractor in the Model area. It says to use 134D spec oil in the transmission/rearend. You can find the oil at a dealer or TSC, just read the label. 
Check the following site to read the specs. 



https://www.newhollandrochester.com/parts/new-holland/resources/oil-capacities-and-filters/




ENGINE: 15W40 w/ Filter 6.3-QT (6L) w/o Filter 5.8-QT (5.5L)

REAR AXLE & TRANSMISSION (INCLUDES TRACTOR HYDRAULICS): 134D 8.7-Gal (32.9L) 34.9-QT (32.9L)

OIL FILTER:
84475542
FUEL FILTER:
87300041
ENGINE AIR FILTER:
86512889

Also have a read here at the following thread.









134D Hydraulic Fluid?


Why is this hydraulic fluid difficult to find and can Shell Rotella Universal be used in its place? 134D is recommended for my New Holland 3930 tractor.




www.tractorforum.com


----------

